# I want a BIG phone. iPhone 6+ or Note 4?



## chilango (Nov 14, 2015)

For my next phone (admittedly not for a few months yet, but still...) I want a BIG phone. 

I currently have an iPhone 4s and am very happy with iOS and the build quality so an iPhone 6+ (or 6s+ if the price drops enough) would be the obvious choice.

Yet, I don't want to just mindlessly chuck extra money at an Apple phone for the sake of it so would like to consider alternatives.

The Note 4 gets good reviews and sounds like a good challenger, but I've had a Samsung phone before (albeit a bottom of the line Ace)  and hated it. I hated the bloatware. I hated the plasticky build quality. i hated the android launchers and ui. 

I've a "better" android phone for work. but i'm still not sold on it as an os but maybe the experience is better on a top end model?

any others? want at least 5.5". more if possible.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 14, 2015)

Nexus 6p?


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> Nexus 6p?



ooh. looks good.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2015)

Gotta be the Nexus 6p. By miles.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2015)

chilango said:


> For my next phone (admittedly not for a few months yet, but still...) I want a BIG phone.
> 
> I currently have an iPhone 4s and am very happy with iOS and the build quality so an iPhone 6+ (or 6s+ if the price drops enough) would be the obvious choice.
> 
> ...


Get a 6s plus if you can afford it. If iOS is your thing Android will just feel like a step backwards. Plus you won't have to buy all your apps again.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2015)

How big?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 14, 2015)

chilango said:


> For my next phone (admittedly not for a few months yet, but still...) I want a BIG phone.
> 
> I currently have an iPhone 4s and am very happy with iOS and the build quality so an iPhone 6+ (or 6s+ if the price drops enough) would be the obvious choice.
> 
> ...


I upgraded from an ace to the note 4 and would say there is a big difference, but obviously the UI and so on is the same. So if you don't like this it won't really help. Mind you from what I can tell one of the nice things about android is it is a lot more customisable than apple. I use Nova launcher and have all my apps arranged in a few folders on my home screen, I hate the way default apple and Android screens normally look so cluttered and the fact you have to swipe through pages and pages to get to the app you want. I feel my phone looks a lot better (in fact I've added a screen shot) , and I can access any app with two taps.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2015)

I can't imagine myself wanting a big phone. I like my small Nokia too much.
Small and with great battery life, that is what I like!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I upgraded from an ace to the note 4 and would say there is a big difference, but obviously the UI and so on is the same. So if you don't like this it won't really help. Mind you from what I can tell one of the nice things about android is it is a lot more customisable than apple. I use Nova launcher and have all my apps arranged in a few folders on my home screen, I hate the way default apple and Android screens normally look so cluttered and the fact you have to swipe through pages and pages to get to the app you want. I feel my phone looks a lot better (in fact I've added a screen shot) , and I can access any app with two taps.


You can do that on iOS


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Get a 6s plus if you can afford it. If iOS is your thing Android will just feel like a step backwards. Plus you won't have to buy all your apps again.


The Nexus 6p is FAR better value than the iPhone and this 'step backwards' stuff is entirely subjective.

Here's some reviews of the 6p. It's a fantastic phone.

Google Nexus 6P review | Stuff
Nexus 6P review – The best Android phone you can buy right now
Nexus 6P review: the best Android phone


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2015)

editor said:


> The Nexus 6p is FAR better value than the iPhone and this 'step backwards' stuff is entirely subjective.
> 
> Here's some reviews of the 6p. It's a fantastic phone.
> 
> ...



It does look good.

...but however 'subjective" the feeling of stepping backwards is, if its me feeling it then it is a factor to take into account, no?

I ought to prefer android, i'm well ensnared in google's eco-system. I much prefer their apps to apple's for more or less everything. Even docs has become my wp of choice.

Yet, so far, I still prefer iOS. By some margin. I do wonder if better hardware changes the experience?


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2015)

chilango said:


> It does look good.
> 
> ...but however 'subjective" the feeling of stepping backwards is, if its me feeling it then it is a factor to take into account, no?
> 
> ...


Don't take my word for it - and definitely don't take beesonthewhatnow's!  - but most independent reviews find little to choose between them. Some prefer iOS, others prefer Android. Both are very slick indeed  but for me I prefer the flexibility and choice of Android. I'm rather keen on Google Now too.





> Marshmallow is the most polished, best thought out and well put together version of Android. It is still open, allows customisation and tweaking, but also does more things to control errant apps in the background.
> 
> The level of per-app control – be it for data, defaults or storage – is higher than ever before, while Android 6.0 is better at prolonging battery life without the user needing to do anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## emanymton (Nov 15, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You can do that on iOS


Fair, the only person I know with an iPhone (well the only person I talk about stuff like this with with an iphobe) is my dad. And said you can't.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Fair, the only person I know with an iPhone (well the only person I talk about stuff like this with with an iphobe) is my dad. And said you can't.


Tell him to drag one icon on top of another and to see what happens


----------



## emanymton (Nov 15, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Tell him to drag one icon on top of another and to see what happens


I shall. Although it is isn't just the folders that I like, but other little things like getting rid of the dock at the bottom and even being able to hid the icons across the top. I could just get it to look much better than I could with vanilla android. Don't know about iOS.

Eta- I should point out my dad is generally pretty good with phones computers and things.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 16, 2015)

950XL

Just saying, kickass camera...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2015)

I've got a note 4 and think it's fantastic. Fast, removable battery and memory card means I've over 90gb of storage. 

That said if you like iOS I can see the appeal of an iPhone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I upgraded from an ace to the note 4 and would say there is a big difference, but obviously the UI and so on is the same. So if you don't like this it won't really help. Mind you from what I can tell one of the nice things about android is it is a lot more customisable than apple. I use Nova launcher and have all my apps arranged in a few folders on my home screen, I hate the way default apple and Android screens normally look so cluttered and the fact you have to swipe through pages and pages to get to the app you want. I feel my phone looks a lot better (in fact I've added a screen shot) , and I can access any app with two taps.



Nova Launcher is great. Especially as the default Samsung skin is pretty ugly.


----------



## Radar (Nov 16, 2015)

Another vote for the Nexus 6P, I've had mine for 10 days by now and it's a belter! Having the manufacturer and telcos removed from the approval process for updates means that you should be getting patches before problems are even disclosed, and I prefer the clean lines and lack of bloat you get by running AOSP rather than Samsung TW or some other manufacturer's abomination.

Just make sure:
1) You order one with enough storage capacity to handle your expected usage for the next few years. No SD card on this bad boy.
2) You check the phone thoroughly when it arrives and make a keep/return decision within the 15 day cooldown period. Google offer return on demand within this period.
3) You get a case as the naked phone is a tad slippery.

Whilst most people are getting good quality out of the box there are exceptions. Screen colours can be erratic to say the least. Some are reporting that the back lower panel isn't sitting flush with the rest of the case and others are reporting small scratches or blemishes in the metal case colouring. There are quite a few folk moaning about quality at xda/reddit, but then a) people can let their inner OCD demons run riot where a new phone is concerned, and b) at the risk of sounding phanbhoyish there's always going to be a few people tempted to whip up public opinion in the hope of getting something fixed that was caused by their own mishandling of the phone.

If you can spare the dosh then get one, try it for 10 days then RMA it if you don't get on with it. Google refund everything (including the shipping) so once they get the phone back (which they pay for!) you'll get the full purchase price refunded to the buying card within a couple of days (When I returned the 32Gb one I had [It was perfect, but I was waiting for a 64Gb model] they refunded me the evening they received the phone at their German depot!)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2015)

One Plus Two is supposed to be another high speced, cheaper option.


----------



## Radar (Nov 16, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> One Plus Two is supposed to be another high speced, cheaper option.


It is cheap compared to the Nexus but isn't the OPO invite only ??

OPO's cavalier attitude to their USB C cables being out of spec is a bit of a worry too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2015)

Radar said:


> It is cheap compared to the Nexus but isn't the OPO invite only ??
> 
> OPO's cavalier attitude to their USB C cables being out of spec is a bit of a worry too.



GearBest seem to have them. £10 extra from the EU warehouse. 

ONEPLUS TWO 4GB 4G Phablet-391.99 and Free Shipping | GearBest.com Mobile


----------

